# Deer Hunting in California



## dob84 (Sep 18, 2007)

I swear CA is never covered in any national hunting mags. Then again, why should it? There is no such thing as tree stands and food plots and all of the bullsh*t here in the mountains of Cali. Then again, I think either Outdoor Life or American Hunter ran an article on mule deer hunting a few months back. But it covered states like WY, ID, OR, WA, etc.

What I am getting at is are there any deer hunters in this forum from California? If so, what zones do you apply for? I hold the D-Zone tag for zones D-3,4,and 5. I have a few spots in mind...but is there anyone willing to give some advice on where to go this season.

It opens up this Saturday!


----------



## bucidart (Sep 21, 2007)

Check the Weather Channel for this weekend forecast.
If the weather permits( road clorsure do to snow) go as high in eleavation as you can get , but still stay in D3,4 or 5.
Very rare to have a good snow fall this early.
Dress for the worst conditions and take extra stuff(water, food,warm stuff)
just in case of getting stuck or road conditions.
Only take a 4x4, 2 wheel drives will be worthless and dangerous this weekend.
Good Luck..Stay Still...Shoot Straight..

bucidart


----------

